# -  ?
!   2        . -  , -  6%.  .        , -  .    .   ,     ,       ..        . .. ,          .      ?     , ,     - .  ,  - ...  ,            ,      ...
 ,  :       -    .

----------


## Server56

,  .       ?
   .
  ,       ,    ,       .
    .
   ,   .

----------

> ?


       .



> ,       ,    ,       .


  !



> .


   !    :     ,  -     .  ,      .    ,   ,   -  .          -          .      ...
   ..  - ...

----------

,        ,    .       (..     )        (, -  ..)-  ?

----------


## Server56

.
        (   )    .
 ,     ,       , , .

----------

.   -  ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

,  ,     ?    6%.  2014     .   . ,    ,    ,   ,       ,      -, -   (        ),      ,          ,       10 , ..    ,            (  ),     ,   ?     , ..  , ,     ,         .  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   20 ,  91, , ,      ,  .   ,    ,  .

----------


## Server56

> 6%.





> ,          ,


  .
,  - 20.

       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , ..  , ,


     ,     ( ).

----------


## Svetishe

> .


 



>

----------


## Server56

, , ,  , , .
   : !

----------

. .     ?    91 (  20)... -,      .       . .       .

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,      100 ,      ,  75,  ,   . :Wow:

----------


## Server56

> .


    ?  .

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ,     ( ).


..  ,    91?     91-  10? 
,       - ...      ,    "  ".     ,  ,        ... :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       - ..


          . ,   .




> 91-  10?


  :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## Bee_Maja

> . ,   .


,    .   . .

----------

